# School-related goals



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

My goals for the rest of the semester are:

- to keep on top of my class readings
- to continue attending my lectures and tutorials
- to continue to raise my hand in class at least once a day
- to work on my papers every day -- this includes research and the actual writing of the papers
- to hand in my papers on time
- to study well in advance of tests and exams
- to fritter away less time on the internet

And in honour of that last goal, I'm off to work on the preceding six.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I said that every semester and did it all. For two weeks. Then I was back to my old tricks.


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

me too lol

I am supposed to be studying for FINAL exams and I am on SAS...sigh....

I think these are good goals as long as you have a very detailed plan for how you will achieve them instead of just what they are. That's my problem, my goals are not specific enough. My goal is to make specific goals. And get off the computer right now so I can study and not fail my assessment class tomorrow...


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good goals, pita! Also, rewards after a completely goal might help. A pair of pants after each goal would be great wouldn't you think? 

...and so GOOD LUCK!!!! 

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Haha, good idea Gerard. I could get myself a whole new wardrobe if I did everything at school that I was supposed to do.

So far I've been meeting a few of my goals. I handed in a term paper on time last week, and I plan to hand in two on time next week. Most nights, I spend some time doing my course readings and research, and yesterday I wrote a large portion of a paper. I'm still putting my hand up in class quite a bit (for me, anyway), and I have only missed ONE class over the whole semester! Yay me.

I still need to spend more time on my homework though, particularly the difficult homework. I tend to just do the easy stuff then go browse SAS for several hours. My internet use is off the charts, so I still need to work on that one. It's probably the hardest goal, which is really sad.


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

Mine are to try and get a 3.5 GPA (out of 4)!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

The last one definately one of my goals. If I start sooner, I could do better instead of looking up things on the internet. I can't tell you how much time, I waste. Argh!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm definitely wasting time on SAS right now but I thought I'd share my progress anyway.

Last week I wrote a ten page paper on the treatment of education in Restoration and 18th century British women's literature. My paper is pretty awful but at least it's done. It's not due till this friday but I finished early so that I'd have time to write another paper that's due on the same day. All I need to do now is edit it and tidy up my paragraphs a bit.

Right now I am researching for the other paper. It's supposed to address the definition of "the literary". I should have started it on the weekend but I only picked my topic yesterday. I have only written a page so far, but the paper only has to be six pages. As long as I can crank out two or three more pages today I should be fine.

I have gotten rather behind in my readings, unfortunately. I'll just have to finish what I can before my exams, three of which are next week. Luckily, my last exam isn't until the 15th, so I have some time to catch up for that class, at least. After that, I'm going to get started on next semester's readings so that I don't fall behind in the new year.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey, pita.

Good luck with your papers and readings. I'm pushing for you.

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## MeganC (Nov 23, 2008)

michellejl said:


> My goal is to make specific goals.


Ha! I'm with you on this one.

My goal is to get back into school. I'm almost done, I just need a job first so I can pay back the VA for the courses from which I withdrew.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks, G!


----------



## kkluv20 (Nov 17, 2008)

My goal is to apply as a transfer student to two schools, and figure out which one I want to go to next year. I am really nervous about going back into the classroom environment. I went through two years of college. After the first year and a half my anxiety got bad and I stopped going to school. I needed a break and enrolled at a community college. The smaller classroom environment helped a bit. Then I went out to Montana to stay with my boyfriend for the summer. I decided to stay in Montana, so I have been taking online classes this semester. I am also going to take online classes next semester. But I know I should transition back into regular school next fall... Still so much about that scares me... I hate taking tests in the classroom... it's so much more relaxing here at home on the computer. I will also have to figure out financial and housing issues... ughh :um


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

So the semester is over and I did fairly well with my goals. I handed everything in on time and I felt quite prepared for the three exams which I have already written. I still spend WAY too much time on the internet and I am not at all prepared for the Shakespeare exam I have on the 15th. My goal is to read (or at least skim over) one play a night. I got lazy with this class because it's Shakespeare and because I'd read most of the plays already, but my laziness has not paid off. Obviously.

My other goal is to get ahead on next semester's reading. I want to read Middlemarch and The Moonstone before classes start, which means reading about 30-50 pages a day. I wish I didn't have a stupid exam on the 15th, because I'd really like to devote all my time to preparing for next semester. If I'd done all my readings for Shakespeare when I was supposed to I wouldn't have so much studying to do now; ah well, lesson learned.

I'm going to go play with George Eliot.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

When it comes to the topic of practicing something daily...I've slowly learned that it's much better to spend even a tiny amount of time practicing, like 5 minutes a day, than it is to blow it off and procrastinate. Usually the first few minutes are the hardest, and then it just feels natural to keep going.


----------

